# Lures for trout and redfish



## TonyB (May 25, 2010)

What lures have you been successful with. Any tips on stocking my tackle box with inshore lures ? I'm just starting out, any advice you would like to give me ? It would help alot thanks. I live in Navarre and and fish spots along the sound.


----------



## Redspecks (Sep 2, 2008)

I have caught many Red Fish & trout on these- for under water i have good luck with gold spoons, jig head with gulp (new penny or natural) shrimp, & my favorite is the red fish magic spinner baits. Top water i like the mirror lure top dogs.


----------



## MajorRed (May 23, 2010)

gulp shrimp is always good to use. Ive had alot of luck on them lures. Try using a shad minnow...they work off and on as well..red fish like to hit on top as well...so find a red and white top water plug. and see about trying that if u see a couple reds role on top of the water....


----------



## Redspecks (Sep 2, 2008)

Mirror Lure makes a top dog topwater in red/white as i have about 3 in my box..They work great on trout as well.


----------



## TonyB (May 25, 2010)

Thanks so much for your input guys


----------



## KNOT RITE (Jan 19, 2008)

One of my personal favorites is the Yozuri SS Minnow in the dark green back with a red belly. This is one lure I can use 3 different ways. I can cast it and just let it sit (it floats at rest), then give it a little jerk. It will dive under and pop back up again. If I have it moving at just the right speed it will wobble and swin on the service, and if you speed it up a lttle bit more it will only dive to about 10 inchs max making it a perfect bait when fishing skinney water over grass because it will not go deep enough to snag on anything. Of course, the all time fav for redfish is a gold spoon.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

No one said Rattle Trap yet, but they are deadly on dock light reds and trout. I agree with the posters who like spoons or soft plastic shrimp as well. Don't forget a popping cork for your soft plastic shrimp set up.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

DOA rootbeer or bubblegum/chartreuse under popping cork work for me......


----------



## fishinpox (Dec 4, 2009)

<a href="http://marsh-works.com/">http://marsh-works.com/</a>

<a href="http://brownlures.com/">http://brownlures.com/</a>










deadly dudleys

im sponsored by these three lure companies, check em out . the marsh works spinner baits are built like a tank , the brown lures devil eye and flappin devil are big trout killers, and the deadley dudleys are a great all around trout and redfish lure !


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

Never caught anything on the redfish magic spinner baits. Is there certain time, environment, technique to use them? What color plastic do you use? My luck has all been on gold weedless spoons, and MirrorLure Catch Jr and smaller MirroDine lures.


----------

